# Leiser Lüfter für ATI Radeon HD 5850



## Bremi19 (6. Juni 2011)

*Leiser Lüfter für ATI Radeon HD 5850*

Hallo Leute,
Ich will mir einen besseren/leiseren Kühler für meine HD 5850 kaufen weil die verdammt laut ist.
Ich spiele mal Spiele wie Bad Company 2 oder Dragon Age 2 nicht auf maximalen Details aber die Grafikkarte hört sich jedes mal so an als würde sie gleich 
abheben.(Hier ein Vidieo dazu YouTube - ‪Lautstärke XFX Radeon HD 5850‬‏ IST ABER NICHT VON MIR)
Ich hab ein bisschen im Internet geschaut und den hier gefunden(Scythe Setsugen 2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
doch danach hab ich den Test bei PCGH gelesen (Scythe Setsugen 2: Nachfolger des Grafikkartenkühlers Setsugen offiziell vorgestellt - grafikkarte, gpu, scythe, kühler)
und sah das unter negativen Bewertungen die Hohe Lautstärke unter Voll Last angerechnet wurde.
Habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge ?
(Das mit dem zusammenbauen werd ich denk ich hinbekommen da wird mir mein Vater helfen ich muss nur erstmal wissen wer denn der beste ist der Preis spielt erstmal keine Rolle aber teurer als 100€ sollte er natürlich nicht sein)


----------



## mars321 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leiser Lüfter für ATI Radeon HD 5850*

Die drei müssten die Karte ohne Problem kühlen können.
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Thermalright » Thermalright Shaman NVIDIA/AMD VGA Cooler
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus II VGA Cooler
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Peter - Universal High-End VGA Cooler


----------



## Bremi19 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leiser Lüfter für ATI Radeon HD 5850*

Okay vielen Dank


----------



## Per4mance (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Leiser Lüfter für ATI Radeon HD 5850*

hab selber grad nen Cooler Master Accelero Twin Turbo Pro auf meine 5850 draufgebaut. die karte is unhörbar . temps sind auch viel besser.

der kühler hat nur 25 euro gekostet.


----------



## watercooled (6. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre für den Prolimatech MK13.


----------

